# help, goat with water broken for 3 hours



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

I have a nubian doe, 3rd freshener, whose water broke 3 hours ago. Still no baby, is this too long? She has been very large looking to us for at least a month-not as big as some pictures I've seen on this board but..her other two pregnancies were single births. I am concerned that she has a very large baby. 

I have a 12 year old at home who can work with the goat-I am having to direct this from another location.

What should we do at this point? 

Suggestions will help,

Thanks,
SJ


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Is she stressed?


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Is she lying down and trying to push? Easiest way I know how to ask a 12 yr old. Also, ask if she's lying down and hollering. Ask if anything at all can be seen in (or sticking out of) the vulva.

Also, are you sure her water broke? Did you see it or the young person?


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

This is my first kidding season, so FWIW, my last doe to kid had the long string of clear goo at 11pm, and kids were finally born around 3am. She was very restless, "talked" to her business end and kept looking for her babies long before they were born.

The main thing to worry about is if she's lying down and actively pushing (mine didn't holler, but sure did grunt!) for an hour or more without presentation of a nose and hooves.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

The baby should have been born by now so is probably malpositioned, IMO. When you get home from work, lube up and go in the birth canal as deep as you have too and find out what is going on. It is easier to get a kid out through the birth canal than through an abdominal incision (c-sec). Easier on the pocketbook. You may have to go in as far as your elbow. Reposition the kid. It is really physically hard sometimes and you may feel like you are tearing it apart. But if you align the kid right, two front legs and the outstretched head, and pull real hard with contractions, it will be ok. Saving the doe is primary objective. Kid are tougher than you think anyway. Just do the best you can, you may amaze yourself.


----------



## AnniesGoats (May 18, 2007)

I agree! If the water truly did break, and if she is straining or pushing, then the kid is probably presenting in the wrong position.


----------



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

well, this is stadiumjumper. The one that started this thread under my name was my mom, who was at our church. I was on this website there a couple of weeks ago, and forgot to log out after i was done. Anyway, the goat had twins. The first one was HUGE and had 2 front legs back. It was alive when we first started helping her, but died before it came out. I have never stuck my hand in a goat, so today was my first time. I got 1 front leg around, but the other was not coming out, so we finally had to pull it out with one leg still back. It was dead, but we left her alone and came back a few minutes later and she had another. It was alive, so i cleared the placenta away from its mouth and nose and eyes, and helped it get a little colustrum. When i left for the second time, she was drying it off. I had brought her a bucket of warm molasses water, which was gone in no time. So i left her and i am going back in a little bit to see if there were anymore. P.s i am the 12 year old, not the mom


thanks, SJ


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW! Congrats, SJ!
It sounds like you did a great job helping!
I am really sorry about the one that didn't make it, though.
Let us know how mom and baby are doing.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Great job!
You should be proud of yourself.
I've had to assist in many malpostioned goat births, sometimes there just isn't enough room to do what you need to do. But you learn something new every time it seems, so do become more successful with the difficult ones over time.


----------



## full sun (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW-- You are one amazing 12 yo!! Keep it up and you will go far in life....

Congrats on the kid! Sorry about the one who died. All three would have died if you hadn't been as tough minded as you are...

Jennifer


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Way to go! I agree with full sun - you surely saved the second one by pulling the first. Very cool.


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Good job!! A similar thing happened to me this year, my first kidding year too. It's a scary thing, but you have to do it sometimes to save your girls.

You should be proud of yourself, that's a big job for a 12 year old!

Terre d'Esprit


----------



## AnniesGoats (May 18, 2007)

Yep, great job!


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!!

You saved the two and only lost the one! If you had not gone in and pulled out that first kid, you would have lost that second kid and the mom. Good for you.

Now watch the doe for the next few days for any infection. They usually do not get one but watch just in case. if the doe loses her appetite or looks droopy, take her temp. Or if her hind end has a foul and very smelly discharge, think infection. A momma doe will have a discharge for sometime, that is normal, but it should not have a terrible foul odor. So watch her just in case.

Also, the kid may drink from just one side of the udder, so milk out the other side of it gets too full or tight. The kid will start nursing that side when it's bigger.

I would imagine all will be just fine. You really did great!


----------



## stadiumjumper (May 7, 2007)

well, the kid is standing and the mother is up! the kid got a little more colustrum, and seems to be doing well. Thanks for all your praise, i was pretty scared-that i would hurt her or something but i guess i didn't. We had company over when it happened, and they wouldn't look. And they were goat farmers to! Anyway, i will keep everyone updated, keep your fingers crossed that everything turns out good, please! 

thanks, SJ


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

hello, thank you for all your help. I am finally home and got to meet the little guy that my daughter helped save. He's doing well and Mom seems to be ok-I'm sure she is a little worn out but thankfully was in very good condition during her pregnancy so I am hoping that helps her out in this situation. I am so glad that my daughter took the initiative and figured it out...b/c now she can do all the difficult births!!! I'm afraid I'm rather squeamish about these things. Anyway, thanks for helping her through it and we'll try to send pictures when we get a minute.

Harplade


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Congrats on the save stadiumjumper, and congrats on the great daughter you're raising harplade.


----------

